# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين تونس >  قانون تسميات المنتجات الفلاحية التونسي

## هيثم الفقى

قانون تسميات المنتجات الفلاحية التونسي 
قانون عدد 57 لسنة 1999 مؤرخ في 28 جوان 1999
يتعلق بالتسميات المثبتة لأصل المنتجات الفلاحية وبيان مصدرها
باسم الشعب،
وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب،
يصدر رئيس الجمهورية القانون الآتي نصه:

الباب الأول
أحكام عامة وتعاريف

الفصل الأول
يهدف هذا القانون الى حماية خصوصيات ومميزات المنتجات الفلاحية وتثمينها بإسنادها تسمية مثبتة لأصلها وببيان مصدرها. وينطبق على المنتجات الفلاحية والغذائية الطبيعية والمحولة سواء كانت نباتية أو حيوانية والتي تستجيب للشروط التي يضبطها هذا القانون.

الفصل الثاني
يقصد بالتسمية المثبتة للأصل اسم البلد أو الجهة الطبيعية أو بعض أجزائها والتي يتأتى منها أي منتج ويستمد قيمته وخاصياته منها بالنظر الى محيطها الجغرافي المتكون من عناصر الطبيعية وعناصر بشرية.
وتشمل العناصر الطبيعية بوجه عام المحيط الطبيعي المتأتي منه المنتج بما فيه من خصوصيات تتعلق بالتربة والمياه والغطاء النباتي والمناخ.
وتشمل العناصر البشرية خاصة طرق الإنتاج أو الصنع أو التحويل والخبرات الخصوصية التي امتلكها المنتجون أو المصنعون في الجهة المعنية. ويشترط في طرق الإنتاج المعنية أن تكون نابعة من أعراف محلية عريقة وثابتة وذائعة الصيت.

الفصل الثالث
يقصد ببيان المصدر اسم البلد أو الجهة الطبيعية أو بعض أجزائها والتي يستمد منها المنتج خصوصيته وشهرته وينتج أو يحول أو يصنع بها.

الفصل الرابع
يقصد بالسلطة المختصة مصالح الإنتاج النباتي والحيواني بوزارة الفلاحة.
الباب الثاني
في تحديد التسميات المثبتة للأصل وبيانات المصدر

الفصل الخامس
يتم تحديد البلد والجهات وأجزاء الجهات التي تخول إسناد تسمية مثبتة لأصل المنتجات المتأتية منها أو بيان مصدرها بقرار من الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة.
ويضبط القرار على وجه الخصوص المنطقة الجغرافية للإنتاج وطرقه. كما يحدد نوع المنتج والخصائص الواجب توفرها فيه ليحمل التسمية المثبتة للأصل أو بيان المصدر.

الفصل السادس
يتم التحديد بطلب من المنتج أو المنتجين المعنيين أو الهيئات التي ينضوون تحت لوائها وبعد أخذ رأي اللجنة الفنية الاستشارية للتسميات المثبتة للأصل ولبيانات المصدر المنصوص عليها بالفصل السابع من هذا القانون.

الفصل السابع
تحدث لجنة فنية استشارية للتسميات المثبتة للأصل ولبيانات المصدر تعنى بمتابعة هذه التسميات وهذه البيانات وتتولى خاصة:
- النظر في مطالب تحديد البلد والجهات وأجزاء الجهات التي تخول إسناد تسمية مثبتة للأصل أو بيان للمصدر والانتفاع بها.

- تقديم المقترحات الكفيلة بتثمين المنتجات الفلاحية من خلال الحفاظ على خصوصياتها.
- إبداء الرأي حول إحداث مناطق التسيمات المثبتة للأصل وبيانات المصدر.
- إبداء الرأي حول تعيين هياكل المراقبة والتصديق المنصوص عليهما بالفصل 23 من هذا القانون.
وتضبط تركيبة اللجنة الفنية الاستشارية وطرق تسييرها بأمر باقتراح من الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة.
ويعين أعضاؤها بمقرر من الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة.

الفصل الثامن
يتعين على السلطة المختصة إبداء رأيها حول مطلب تحديد تسمية مثبتة للأصل او بيان للمصدر في أجل ستة أشهر ابتداءً من تاريخ تسلمها له. ويعتبر عدم الرد عن الطلب بعد انقضاء تلك المدة قبولاً منها لمبدأ تحديد منطقة التسمية المطلوبة أو بيان المصدر المطلوب وفي صورة الرفض، يتعين أن يكون ذلك معللا.

الباب الثالث
في الانتفاع بالتسميات المثبتة للأصل وببيانات المصدر

الفصل التاسع
بمجرد صدور القرار المنصوص عليه بالفصل الخامس من هذا القانون، يتعين على كل منتج أو محول أو مصنع لمنتج يباشر نشاطه داخل الدائرة الجغرافية للتسمية المثبتة للأصل أو لبيان المصدر ويرغب في الانتفاع بهذه التسمية أو بهذا البيان أن يمتثل لشروط الإنتاج والتحويل والتصنيع المنصوص عليها بكراس الشروط المذكور بالفصل العاشر من هذا القانون.

الفصل العاشر
لا يمكن لأي منتج أو محول أو مصنع الانتفاع بتسمية مثبتة للأصل أو ببيان للمصدر إلا بعد الاستجابة للشروط التي تضبط بكراس شروط نموذجي تتم المصادقة عليه بقرار من الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة.
ويتعين أن يتضمن هذا الكراس خاصة العناصر التالية:
- اسم المنتج المتأتي من دائرة التسمية المثبتة للأصل أو من دائرة بيان المصدر.
- وصف المنتج مع بيان مواده الأولية وأهم خصوصياته الطبيعية والكيميائية والميكروبيولوجية والحواسية.
- تحديد منطقة إنتاجه.
- العناصر المثبتة لتأتي المنتج من دائرة التسمية المثبتة للأصل أو من دائرة بيان المصدر.
- وصف طريقة إنتاج أو تحويل أو تصنيع المنتج وعلى وجه الخصوص الطرق والأعراف المحلية المعتمدة في الغرض عند الاقتضاء.
- إمكانية تحديد كميات سنوية بالنسبة لبعض المنتجات المنتفعة بالتسمية المثبتة للأصل أو ببيان المصدر.

الفصل الحادي عشر
يخضع الانتفاع بتسمية مثبتة للأصل أو ببيان للمصدر الى تقديم مطلب في الغرض الى الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة يشتمل على وجه الخصوص على كراس الشروط المنصوص عليه بالفصل العاشر من هذا القانون ممضي من قبل الطالب أو ممثله القانوني.

الفصل الثاني عشر
يعرض الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة المطلب المشار إليه بالفصل الحادي عشر من هذا القانون على اللجنة الفنية الاستشارية للتسميات المثبتة للأصل ولبيانات المصدر.
وتتولى هذه اللجنة:

- التثبت من مطابقة المعلومات الواردة بكراس الشروط المقدم لتلك المنصوص عليها بكراس الشروط النموذجي.
- التثبت من أن كافة الشروط المتعلقة بالتسمية المثبتة للأصل وببيان المصدر تنطبق على المنتج المعني.
- إعداد تقرير في الغرض وعرضه على الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة.

الفصل الثالث عشر
إذا كان تقرير اللجنة إيجابياً، يتولى الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة نشر إعلان بالرائد الرسمي للجمهورية التونسية يتعلق بالمطلب المذكور.
ويتضمن هذا الإعلان اسم الطالب وعنوانه واسم المنتج والمنطقة الجغرافية المتأتي منها وطرق إنتاجه أو تحويله أو تصنيعه.

الفصل الرابع عشر
في صورة عدم الاعتراض على الإعلان المنصوص عليه بالفصل الثالث عشر من هذا القانون في أجل ستة أشهر ابتداءً من تاريخ نشره، يتولى الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة إسناد الانتفاع بالتسمية المثبتة للأصل أو بيان المصدر للمنتج موضوع الطلب والإذن بتسجيل ذلك بسجل رسمي للتسميات المثبتة للأصل ولبيان المصدر.
ويتم ضبط شكل السجل وإجراءات الترسيم به بأمر باقتراح من الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة.

الفصل الخامس عشر
يتولى الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة نشر التسميات المثبتة للأصل وبيانات المصدر بالرائد الرسمي للجمهورية التونسية.

الباب الرابع
في حماية المنتجات المتحصلة على تسمية مثبتة للأصل أو على بيان للمصدر

الفصل السادس عشر
يمنع ابتداءً من تاريخ المصادقة على التسمية المثبتة للأصل أو بيان المصدر:

- استعمال هذه التسمية أو هذا البيان تجارياً على كل منتج شبيه متأت من خارج الدائرة الجغرافية للتسمية أو لبيان المصدر.
- تقليد هذه التسمية أو البيان أو الإشارة إليهما حتى في صورة بيان أن المنتج المعني بهما لا ينتمي الى الدائرة الجغرافية للتسمية أو للبيان.
- الإشارة الى التسمية أو الى البيان على حاويات وأوعية ولفائف ووثائق أو إشهارات منتج لا ينتمي الى الدائرة الجغرافية لتسمية أو للبيان.
- استعمال أوعية لتحويل المنتج أو لعرضه للبيع من شأنها أن تحدث اشتباهاً حول أصله.
- استعمال كل إشارة من شأنها التغرير بالمستهلك أو إحداث التباس لديه.
الفصل السابع عشر
التسمية المثبتة للأصل وبيان المصدر حق لكل المستغلين الفلاحين في البلد أو الجهة الطبيعية أو بعض أجزائها بشرط الالتزام بطرق الإنتاج التي تقتضيها هذه التسمية أو بيان المصدر والتي يتم ضبطها بكراس الشروط النموذجي المنصوص عليه بالفصل العاشر من هذا القانون.

الفصل الثامن عشر
لا يسقط الحق بمرور الزمن بالنسبة للتسمية المثبتة للأصل ولا بالنسبة لبيان المصدر.
وعلى هذا الأساس لا يمكن لأي كان استعمالهما بعنوان سقوطهما ضمن الملك العمومي.

الفصل التاسع عشر
لا يمكن تسجيل التسميات التي أصبح استعمالها عمومياً كتسميات مثبتة للأصل وكبيانات للمصدر.
كما لا يمكن استعمالها بأصل أو بمصدر غير صحيح للمنتجات.

الفصل العشرون
لا يمكن لهيئات المواصفات إسناد أي علامة صنع أو اتجار تتطابق مع تسمية مثبتة للأصل أو بيان للمصدر إذا صدر طلب العلامة بعد الإعلان عن تحديد التسمية أو البيان طبقاً للإجراءات المشار إليها بالفصل الخامس عشر من هذا القانون.



الفصل الحادي والعشرون
يمكن لأي شخص قد يضر استعمال تسمية مثبتة للأصل أو بيان للمصدر خلافاً للشروط المتعلقة بهما بحقوقه بصفة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة أن يقوم بدعوى لدى المحكمة المختصة ترابياً بهدف منع استعمال هذه التسمية أو هذا البيان.

الباب الخامس
في المراقبة الفنية للتسميات المثبتة للأصل ولبيانات المصدر

الفصل الثاني والعشرون
تخضع التسميات المثبتة للأصل وبيانات المصدر الى المراقبة الفنية للسلطة المختصة.
وتهدف هذه المراقبة الى التثبت من أن المنتجات الحاملة للتسمية المثبتة للأصل أو لبيان المصدر تستجيب للشروط الواردة بالكراس المنصوص عليه بالفصل العاشر من هذا القانون.

الفصل الثالث والعشرون
مع مراعاة الأحكام الخاصة بإحداث نظام وطني لاعتماد هيئات تقييم المطابقة، يتم بالنسبة الى كل تسمية مثبتة للأصل أو بيان للمصدر تمت المصادقة عليهما كما يجب، تعيين هيكل للمراقبة الفنية والتصديق.
وتضبط تركيبة هيكل المراقبة والتصديق وشروط تعيينه بأمر باقتراح من الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة.

الفصل الرابع والعشرون
يضمن هيكل المراقبة والتصديق بمقتضى تصريح يسلمه للمنتج او المصنع أو المحول أو المتجر في المنتج المعني بالتسمية المثبتة للأصل أو ببيان المصدر، إن المنتج المذكور يستجيب للشروط الواردة بالكراس المنصوص عليه بالفصل العاشر من هذا القانون.

الفصل الخامس والعشرون
يتعين على هيكل المراقبة والتصديق توفير كل الوسائل الفنية الضرورية لتأمين مراقبة المنتجات موضوع التسمية المثبتة للأصل أو بيان المصدر.
وينجر عن الإخلال بهذا الالتزام سحب صلاحيات المراقبة والتصديق من الهيكل بعد الاستماع الى المسؤول عنه مع حفظ حقوق المنتفعين بالتسمية أو ببيان المصدر في طلب تعويض الضرر اللاحق بهم.
الفصل السادس والعشرون
يجب على المنتجين والمصنعين والمحولين لمنتجات موضوع تسمية مثبتة للأصل أو بيان للمصدر السماح لهيكل المراقبة والتصديق التابعين له بالاطلاع قصد التفقد، على مواقع الإنتاج والتخزين والتحويل والتصنيع وعلى عناصر الإثبات المتعلقة بمصدر المنتج وطرق إنتاجه.
الفصل السابع والعشرون
إذا ثبت لهيكل المراقبة والتصديق أن المنتج المعني بالتسمية المثبتة للأصل أو ببيان المصدر لا يستجيب للشروط الواردة بالكراس المنصوص عليه بالفصل العاشر من هذا القانون يتعين عليه إعلام السلطة المختصة بذلك فوراً.
الباب السادس
في معاينة الجرائم والعقوبات

القسم الأول
في المعاينة

الفصل الثامن والعشرون
يتولى الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة تعيين الأعوان المكلفين بمراقبة التسميات المثبتة للأصل وبيان المصدر.
ويكون هؤلاء الأعوان محلفين.

الفصل التاسع والعشرون
يخول للأعوان المشار إليهم بالفصل الثامن والعشرون من هذا القانون للقيام بمهامهم، دخول جميع المستغلات والمحلات و الأماكن التي تحتوي على منتجات متأتية من دوائر الإنتاج الحاملة لتسميات مثبتة للأصل ولبيانات المصدر.

غير أن دخول محلات السكنى قصد إجراء المراقبة المنصوص عليها بالفصل الثامن والعشرون من هذا القانون يكون طبق الإجراءات المنصوص عليها بمجلة الإجراءات الجزائية فيما يتعلق بالتفتيش.
وتعتبر محلات سكنى المحلات المخصصة فعلياً للإقامة ولو وجدت بالمستغلات الفلاحية.

الفصل الثلاثون
يمكن للأعوان المشار إليهم بالفصل الثامن والعشرون من هذا القانون حجز المنتجات المروجة بعنوان تسمية مثبتة للأصل أو بيان للمصدر والمشتبه في كونها غير متأتية من المنطقة الجغرافية للتسمية أو للبيان.
كما يمكنهم حجز المنتجات المتأتية من المنطقة الجغرافية للتسمية أو للبيان والتي لا تستجيب للشروط الفنية للإنتاج والمنصوص عليها بكراس الشروط المشار إليه بالفصل العاشر من هذا القانون.
ويتم الحجز طبقاً للإجراءات المنصوص عليها بالتشريع الجاري به العمل والمتعلق بحماية المستهلك.

الفصل الحادي والثلاثون
يتعين على أعوان القوة العامة أن يقدموا عند الضرورة يد المساعدة للأعوان المشار إليهم بالفصل الثامن والعشرون من هذا القانون عند قيامهم بمهامهم.

الفصل الثاني والثلاثون
تتم معاينة الجرائم المتعلقة بالتسميات المثبتة للأصل وببيانات المصدر بمقتضى محاضر محررة من قبل مأموري الضابطة العدلية المنصوص عليهم بالفصل العاشر من مجلة الإجراءات الجزائية ومن قبل أعوان السلطة المنصوص عليهم بالفصل الثامن والعشرون من هذا القانون ومن قبل أعوان المراقبة الاقتصادية.

الفصل الثالث والثلاثون
توجيه جميع المحاضر المحررة والممضاة من قبل الأعوان المشار إليهم بالفصل الثاني والثلاثون من هذا القانون الى الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة الذي يحيلها الى النيابة العمومية.
القسم الثاني
في العقوبات

الفصل الرابع والثلاثون
بقطع النظر عن العقوبات المنصوص عليها بالأمر المؤرخ في 10 اكتوبر 1919 المتعلق بزجر الغش في تجارة البضائع والمواد الغذائية أو المنتوجات الفلاحية والطبيعية وبالقانون عدد 44 لسنة 1991 المؤرخ في أول جويلية 1991 والمتعلق بتنظيم تجارة التوزيع المنقح والمتمم بالقانون عدد 38 لسنة 1994 المؤرخ في 24 فيفري 1994 وبالقانون عدد 117 لسنة 1992 المؤرخ في 7 ديسمبر 1992 والمتعلق بحماية المستهلك وعن الحجز المنصوص عليه بالفصل الثلاثون من هذا القانون، يعاقب كل من خالف أحكام الفصول التاسع والسادس عشـر و التاسـع عشـر (فقـرة 2) والسادس والعشرون والسابع والعشرون من هذا القانون بخطية تتراوح بين 1.000 و 20.000 دينار.
وفي صورة العود ترفع هذه العقوبة الى ضعفها.


الباب السابع
أحكام انتقالية ومختلفة
الفصل الخامس والثلاثون
يمكن ولمدة أقصاها ثلاث سنوات بداية من تاريخ دخول هذا القانون حيز التطبيق، السماح بالاتجار في منتجات تحمل إشارات الى جهات جغرافية معينة ومن شأنها أن توحي بتسمية مثبتة للأصل أو ببيان للمصدر وذلك بشرط أن يكون قد سبق الاتجار في هذه المنتجات وهي حاملة لتلك الإشارات منذ ثلاث سنوات على الأقل وأن تظهر اللصائق المثبتة عليها أصلها الحقيقي وبوضوح تام.
وبعد مضي تلك المدة يتعين على المعنيين بالأمر الامتثال لأحكام هذا القانون.

الفصل السادس والثلاثون
يخضع الانتفاع بتسمية مثبتة للأصل أو ببيان للمصدر الى دفع معلوم يضبط مقداره وطريقة استخلاصه واستعماله بأمر باقتراح من الوزير المكلف بالفلاحة.

كما يتعين على كل منتج أو محول أو مصنع انتفع بتسمية مثبتة للأصل أو ببيان للمصدر دفع أتاوة الى هيكل المراقبة والتصديق مقابل الخدمات التي يقدمها له والمنصوص عليها بالفصل الرابع والعشرون من هذا القانون. ويضبط معلوم الاتاوة بالاتفاق بين هيكل المراقبة والتصديق والمنتفع بخدماته.

الفصل السابع والثلاثون
يلغى الأمر المؤرخ في 10 جانفي 1957 والذي يقضي سن ترتيب للتسميات المثبتة للأصل فيما يخص الخمور الروحية والأعراق.

إلا أن نصوصه التطبيقية تبقى سارية المفعول الى غاية تعويضها بالأحكام المنصوص عليها بهذا القانون.

ينشر هذا القانون بالرائد الرسمي للجمهورية التونسية وينفذ كقانون من قوانين الدولة.

تونس في 28 جوان 1999 



زين العابدين بن علي

----------


## umbrella crops

مشكورين يا اساتذة

----------

